# Baling Cornstalks with corn on them?



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this a bad idea? We're cutting silage for the first time in about 6 years and feeding it 
directly to the cows as what we call "Green Chops", one silage wagon full will last 3 days.
Well it's turned dry and the corn browning out faster than we hoped so she wants to Bush Hog 
it down with the big 8ft HD Bush Hog and bale what's left, it also has some foxtail in it that's still 
quite green. My fear is running the corn stalks with the possibility of have nearly whole or 
whole ears of corn through our new JD 448 round baler. I don't want to tear it up. Anyone
ever try this.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I doubt that it will hurt your baler, but I think you will be very dissappointed in the bales as feed unless you can get them DRY. It will take a long time to get enough moisture out of those ears to keep them from getting moldy in the bales.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It could be done but it is hard on pickup teeth.The stalks and corn still have a lot of moisture and probably won't dry down.The bush hog will probably knock alot of ears of and shell corn.I think you would end up with some moldy crap.

If you have a silage cutter and wagon why not just chop it all and make a pile,pack it and tarp it and have some good feed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How many acres of corn are left? If not placing it in a pile, you could rent a bagger and go that route.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We've only got about 4 acres left so it's not too bad. We have 3 upright silos but don't 
want to go that route. Time is what's working against us right now, I'm having major back 
surgery in 3 weeks. I think we're going to just keep cutting away at it and feeding them 
as much as we can. It's funny the Herefords didn't know what to do with it at first but the 
few leftover Holsteins we have sure did, now the Herefords are fighting over it. We baled
170 round bales Friday and Saturday so the hay is done for the year.


----------

